# BMW WilliamsF1 Team Confirms Winter Testing



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*BMW WilliamsF1 Team Confirms Winter Testing* 
11/09/2004

Oxford, Monday November 8, 2004. The BMW WilliamsF1 Team today confirmed details of its winter testing programme in relation to its 2005 season driver line-up. 
On Tuesday November 24, Mark Webber will undertake his first testing duties for the team in Barcelona, together with the team test driver, Antonio Pizzonia.

In Jerez de la Frontera, from Wednesday December 1, Anthony Davidson will test with the BMW WilliamsF1 Team.

The following week, again in Jerez, Nick Heidfeld will assist with the testing programme, commencing Thursday December 9.

These tests are intended to assist the process of determining the team's full driver line-up for 2005.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

:supdude:


----------



## defcon1racing (Apr 11, 2002)

Go Ant Go!


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

defcon1racing said:


> Go Ant Go!


I'd agree with this sentiment. Davidson is the one I would hope to emerge from that group.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

:repost:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77946


----------

